# Dejavu - Mack fever!



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Well another quick trip and my 15 pillies disappeared like startled gazelles, but my conversion rate was much better this time and i even landed a nice doggie. Most fish were ravenous and required a bit of effort to remove all three hooks. The swell was walling up a bit and i was missing speed of the profisha getting out, but in and out no worries after a little wait for a brief lull. The main problem was trying to get the baits passed the plagues of bonito and tailor to get to the mackeral. Even the slug was getting smashed by xos slimeys and Big bonito. Yet another enjoyable trip, again achieving the goal of a mackeral for dinner. Would be keen to put out a live tailor to see what comes about, when time is not so tight. Had the place to myself again; all you need really.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice mixed haul there buddy, nothing beats a a slimy sandwich for Little Lunch


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Great fishing hole up there. We have the Bonnies and Slimies but not a hint of the Spotties. What was the water temperature on the sounder if you had time to notice.

regards
Grant


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

grant ashwell said:


> Great fishing hole up there. We have the Bonnies and Slimies but not a hint of the Spotties. What was the water temperature on the sounder if you had time to notice.
> 
> regards
> Grant


Not a spotty mack Grant. School mackerel - aka Doggie. Seem to be a little more commonly found when it gets cooler than the spotties. They can be caught just about all year round in Moreton Bay when beacon bashing.

I'm not sure if they make their way as far North or South as the Spotties and Spanish either.

They don't get quite as big as the spotties and the flesh isn't quite as firm, still excellent fresh, but doesn't lend itself to freezing as well as the other mackerel.

Nice work Chris, good to see you getting out there. My yak has forgotten what the water looks like. This weekend might see a change though with footy commitments on Friday night only and Sunday being commitment free, hopefully the fish will play the game.

Kev


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

bertros said:


> Nothing beats a big bonnie for a sashimi dinner either. Of all your great catches mate, this strangely makes me a little more jealous than usual...


This.

Hard to know what to do with a bonnie. Excellent eating but the bigger pelagics think so too. Nice haul!


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

That's some haul you got mate, excellent stuff as usual


----------



## Outbacker73 (Mar 8, 2012)

Lazybugger said:


> still a bastard I see.


 he's not gonna change lazy he will always be! As always carnster great stuff


----------



## juliandm (Feb 6, 2014)

Good work mate, jealous you can get out at the moment! I'm selfishly hoping the spaniards have got sick of the cold and gone for a northerly holiday! Had a week of 25-30knot winds with another identical forecast for next week!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

juliandm said:


> Good work mate, jealous you can get out at the moment! I'm selfishly hoping the spaniards have got sick of the cold and gone for a northerly holiday! Had a week of 25-30knot winds with another identical forecast for next week!


They don't call it Blowin Bowen for nothing! Hope it improves JD.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

bertros said:


> Nothing beats a big bonnie for a sashimi dinner either. Of all your great catches mate, this strangely makes me a little more jealous than usual...


Yeah i like the Bonito raw as well.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

grant ashwell said:


> Great fishing hole up there. We have the Bonnies and Slimies but not a hint of the Spotties. What was the water temperature on the sounder if you had time to notice.
> 
> regards
> Grant


Water temp is 19.6 deg atm at Palmy.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> grant ashwell said:
> 
> 
> > Great fishing hole up there. We have the Bonnies and Slimies but not a hint of the Spotties. What was the water temperature on the sounder if you had time to notice.
> ...


Thanks Kev, i actually rate the doggies fresh or frozen.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

dru said:


> bertros said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing beats a big bonnie for a sashimi dinner either. Of all your great catches mate, this strangely makes me a little more jealous than usual...
> ...


I ate the big ones and kept the smaller ones for troll baits. They are a great bait for big jew and greenback tailor.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

alangoggin said:


> That's some haul you got mate, excellent stuff as usual


Thanks Alan.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> still a bastard I see.





Outbacker73 said:


> he's not gonna change lazy he will always be! As always carnster great stuff


I try my best!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

KingCobe said:


> Nice mixed haul there buddy, nothing beats a a slimy sandwich for Little Lunch


If you are a spanish, definitely!


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

There you go again " your doing a good job of answering all the boet's , bit like an Afrikaan politician


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

barrajack said:


> There you go again " your doing a good job of answering all the boet's , bit like an Afrikaan politician


I thought you went back to SA to chase the Couta's! ;-) 
When you coming out for a fish Boet? The surf should be small enough for you. :lol:


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

:lol: :lol: We only like a biga surf , like the Bone Yard


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

save a big slimie for me cris and another for when u come down. nice feed there


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

SLB said:


> save a big slimie for me cris and another for when u come down. nice feed there


Mate i have got awesome spanish troll baits atm; Tailor, bonito and slimeys.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice work Chris!


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

carnster said:


> SLB said:
> 
> 
> > save a big slimie for me cris and another for when u come down. nice feed there
> ...


great save those bonito then, need the big baits to weed out those little mackerel


----------

